# Dirty Steak



## zilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Has anyone ever done a "Dirty Steak"? I read about it in a book or magazine some years ago. I take it that you are to throw a steak right in the coals to cook it.....and then scrape the ashes off???? or what?  Anyone?

Zilla


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

That's an AB exclusive!  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 21, 2005)

No, No, No, Not by a long shot! That has been done for years. AB is sometimes the guy that digs old ways up and clams to be his own. I'll get the facts and post them where the Throw steak came from and how it evolved. AB called it a dirty steak because he could not call it what it truly is. A THROW STEAK.Film at 11:00 More to come.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

LMAO!  It was a JOKE Pigs!  A JOKE... #-o


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 21, 2005)

Umm, OK, You got me. Been a long canning weekend. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer sometimes. Glad you had a laugh at my expense. I have indeed done them that way, It was fun and every one flipped when I did it. They are great, I would recommend doing them. Good eats. :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Glad you had a laugh at my expense.


Awwww. I'm sorry.  But I was laughing in my post and if that wasn't enough, LOOK AT MY AVATAR!!! :badpoke:


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2005)

I would recommend doing them also....  
But not with Kingsford. :badgrin: 

You might as well throw it in the sand box and then bake it. #-o 
Do it with lump. :!:


----------



## zilla (Aug 22, 2005)

OK I blow the ash off of the coals, lay my steak on top. What can expect as far as coals sticking to the meat, cleaning the meat off, what about the details?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 22, 2005)

Slow Cooking Beef Using The "Buffalo Trow" Method

 By Carlene Phelps, with the original article written by Don Gillis - Jan. 
1995



      In January of 1994, NBBQN ran an article about an annual Buffalo Trow 
that is held in our area of South Georgia. We were, needles to say, 
overwhelmed by the response from those of you who were not familiar with 
this old custom of cooking steaks.

      Some 47 people joined the News crew the Saturday before Thanksgiving 
as we headed for the little town, home of Graham United Methodist Church, of 
Graham, GA., about an hours drive away.

      We had a 5 p.m. seating bit were on hand early in order to get some 
good pictures (those used in this article) and information from the team of 
cooks. The smoke was rolling from the stacks of pecan wood being used when 
we arrived, and steaks were sizzling in the coals.

      According to Don's account, "Soon all the "first-timers" were gazing 
in awe at the big, perfectly good steaks apparently being ruined by being 
thrown down in a bed of white hot coals. They listened with rapt attention 
as the workers explained patiently just what they were doing. They watched 
in wonder as the firemen using long-handled rakes and pitchforks speared the 
"done" steaks and passed them out to one of the women standing by to brush 
off the ashes with lint-free towels. Then, they kept a watchful eye on the 
tubs of cooked steaks as they were carried into the temporary dining area 
for further processing.

      The legend accompanying the Buffalo Trow says that this method of 
cooking originated back in the days of the old west when the railroads were 
being built in the U. S. It seems the hunters would bring in the buffalo 
meat which the workers, mostly Irish and Chinese, would put in the coals of 
the bonfires of the camps and come back later to dig it out and eat. Being 
foreign, and not spreading English well, they would say that they would 
"trow" (instead of throw) the meat in the coals. Whatever! It makes a good 
tale to go along with this captivating event.

      After a suitable time of watching, questioning and talking it over, 
everyone moved on over to visit their quaint, historical church (itself a 
sight to see), then in line to get down to business - eating those steaks 
cooked in the coals of pecan wood. We stared at a table laden with salads 
and vegetables brought in by the women of the church, on to another table 
with home-baked bread, delicious resin-baked potatoes and even resin-baked 
sweet potatoes. What a treat this is! No one can go away hungry! All you 
want to eat and go back for more! We Did! Busy children of the church 
constantly came by t see if we needed more iced tea or whatever. Then on to 
the dessert table with more delightful dining.

This was the best and most delightful steaks we had encountered in the three 
years we have attended the vent. Tender and scrumptious! I believe everyone 
enjoyed themselves thoroughly and ate well. Then it was time say our 
farewells with everyone returning home."

      This event is no longer held and it's a shame because of the 
historical significance as the wonderful food. I guess this makes all of us 
who attended over the years even more fortunate in having down so before its 
demise. If you need more information on this type of cooking, known as the 
Buffalo Trow, Dr Don Gillis can be reached by e-mail at dg@accessatc.net. He 
is definitely more versed of those listed as writing this column. One thing 
which might be added is the fact that the steaks, cut in 4 lb roasts, were 
left in the fire for 30 minutes on each side. The pecan wood is used because 
it does not adhere to the meat as other woods. This might help some of you 
cooking entrepreneurs since you are probably anxious to get started in your 
backyard. Tonight might be a good time.


----------



## zilla (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey thanks everyone, POTW that was a really great bit of history. I'm going to try that soon. Thanks again and I'll post some pics.

Zilla


----------

